# Provincial job demands list



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi can anyone help a desperate couple trying to escape the grime and crime of GB.

Myself and my partner have recently attended the emigration show in Surrey and didnt receive great news in terms of us both emigrating to Canada anytime soon, we still have alot of research to do. 

I am a primary school teacher and was wondering if anyone could help me find out where I could begin to research each provincial's high demand list (seeing as my job isnot on the 38 NOC list), as we could maybe opt to apply for a PNP visa.

My partners job is on the 38 NOC list (College tutor) but he has only been doing this job for 4months and needs have been doing it for 12 months to even consider applying, and then there is the worry that he doesnt have the qualification equivalent to the Canadian employment as his highest education qual is a diploma. Can anyone help us with some advice? 
How do we get our qualifications assessed to know whether they are recognised by Canadian employers?

Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

beck81uk said:


> Hi can anyone help a desperate couple trying to escape the grime and crime of GB.
> 
> Myself and my partner have recently attended the emigration show in Surrey and didnt receive great news in terms of us both emigrating to Canada anytime soon, we still have alot of research to do.
> 
> ...


You should Google PNP ALta, BC, Ontario, whatever Province you set your sights on. Teaching in Canada is difficult to get into as we can fund quite easily from within.
Again your partner should Google for the Canadian equivalency of his UK Diploma which may well be insufficient to transfer here. He may well require to do more studying before he's equivalent here.


----------

